# Doing a Medical Blood Test for a Work Visa



## Finland Man

Hi all,

I got a job offer for a job in Dubai. However I am just back from a stag in Amsterdam where smoking joints and cocaine were involved.

Do they screen you for drugs when you are doing a blood test in Dubai?

I think that cocaine stays in your system for up to 3-6 months and I am due to go out in 2 weeks time?

I am now worried as some sites say that you are tested for drugs and some say that you are not?

Tks,

Finnish Man


----------



## stuartmatthewson

The only thing they tell you that you are being screened for is

HIV - Blood Test
TB - Chest X Ray

What else they screen your blood for is another matter!!!


----------



## Finland Man

stuartmatthewson said:


> The only thing they tell you that you are being screened for is
> 
> HIV - Blood Test
> TB - Chest X Ray
> 
> What else they screen your blood for is another matter!!!


Thank You for your reply - however on one of the Government websites it says that illegal drugs on your person, i.e. physically on you, or in your system is a crime with up to 4 years in prisio.

Yes I agree that it would not be very smart to bring in any drugs to the UAE nor would I even consider doing so, however if you land there do a medical and they do screen for drugs and they come up positive then it is jail is it not?

I do not know if I should get out of this contract now

Tks


----------



## Jynxgirl

Finland Man said:


> Thank You for your reply - however on one of the Government websites it says that illegal drugs on your person, i.e. physically on you, or in your system is a crime with up to 4 years in prisio.
> 
> Yes I agree that it would not be very smart to bring in any drugs to the UAE nor would I even consider doing so, however if you land there do a medical and they do screen for drugs and they come up positive then it is jail is it not?
> 
> I do not know if I should get out of this contract now
> 
> Tks


When you go in to take this test, the person doing the testing is only looking for those things. Never heard of anyone going through this test to have any issues. Heck, unwed pregnant women are not ratted out... 

That said, if you were to get into an accident in a vehicle or anything should arise, the police will do a blood test. It will show up, and they will stack that offense on. Dont cause any attention and you will probly be fine... There is though, that off chance. 

A 30 year old British DJ was arrested in Dubai in March 2010, and sentenced to 4 years in jail in June 2010 by the Dubai Court of First Instance after a test revealed traces of marijuana/cannabis/tetrahydrocannabinol in his system. He said he'd last had a joint in December 2009 in Britain. Dubai Police were prompted to test him after they received a tip that the DJ was using hashish. 

Don't make any enemies 

Just go get some of those cleaning products and double up on them for a few weeks.


----------



## Finland Man

Thank You Jynxgirl for your reply.

When you say that you are an anti fan of Dubai,can you let me know why as some forums suggest that the expats who live there are very false and pretend everythng is great, pictures of the great lifestyle on facebook etc but the reality is a lot different.

Is that true?


----------



## Mr Rossi

Finland Man said:


> Thank You Jynxgirl for your reply.
> 
> When you say that you are an anti fan of Dubai,can you let me know why as some forums suggest that the expats who live there are very false and pretend everythng is great, pictures of the great lifestyle on facebook etc but the reality is a lot different.
> 
> Is that true?


----------



## Jynxgirl

LOL on the picture  Mr Rossi has such a great sense of humour 

Do you like lavish hotels and the best of the best golf courses? Do you enjoy cheap maids and not having to lift a finger to clean your own home or do your own laundry? Do you enjoy being able to drive an expensive car/suv without thinking about the cost of gasoline? Do you like shopping shopping shopping? Do you like to go to drunk fest brunches on Fridays and get plastered by 4pm for a few hundred dirhams? If you do, and can overlook some of the other 'things' (like human rights, animals rights, frustrating roads (I drove an extra 43 km this morning because of the usual turn wasnt open and had to back track and had to go to the next place where I had the ability to turn left), lack of customer service, the staring, blah blah blah blah blah... ) THEN you are going to LOVE the UAE!


----------



## junkymoe

Finland Man said:


> Thank You Jynxgirl for your reply.
> 
> When you say that you are an anti fan of Dubai,can you let me know why as some forums suggest that the expats who live there are very false and pretend everythng is great, pictures of the great lifestyle on facebook etc but the reality is a lot different.
> 
> Is that true?


There is no pretending, everything IS great here. Greater than where we are originally from. Otherwise, why would someone live here?

If people are here ONLY for the money, then they are no different than prostitutes, and lets be honest here, you don't take the opinion of a prostitute in any matter.


----------



## expat south african

*What did they test for??*

Hi There, 

I know your post is quite long ago already. 

But PLEASE...it would be very important for me to find out how the test turned out? My boyfriend has to make the same decision now. He smokes regularly and is supposed to go over in 4 weeks time. 

What shall we do...?!

Kitos 




Finland Man said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got a job offer for a job in Dubai. However I am just back from a stag in Amsterdam where smoking joints and cocaine were involved.
> 
> Do they screen you for drugs when you are doing a blood test in Dubai?
> 
> I think that cocaine stays in your system for up to 3-6 months and I am due to go out in 2 weeks time?
> 
> I am now worried as some sites say that you are tested for drugs and some say that you are not?
> 
> Tks,
> 
> Finnish Man


----------



## jimbobslats

Coke only stays in the blood stream for 72 hours, google is your friend!


----------



## Gwayland7

Regarding the test, Cocaine and THC will only be in your system for 2 days for either a urine or blood test. The only test that can show drugs use after that is a hair follicle test which can show a longer time frame for drug use, up to 6 months for THC as it is the longest to clear from your system.
As mentioned, they only look for Hep B, and HIV and Syphillis in the blood test anyway, so don't worry.

Just make sure all your pockets, bags, wallet, toothbrush is clear from any residue and maybe give it a good wash, The airport security would have any reside show up in a swab. But saying that, there were no sniffer dogs in Dubai airport and I didn't even get searched.

I also had a bit of a panic as I was due to fly out just after a rather naughty New Years Eve.
Hope that helps and you had a good last session before your tee total days are upon you.




Finland Man said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got a job offer for a job in Dubai. However I am just back from a stag in Amsterdam where smoking joints and cocaine were involved.
> 
> Do they screen you for drugs when you are doing a blood test in Dubai?
> 
> I think that cocaine stays in your system for up to 3-6 months and I am due to go out in 2 weeks time?
> 
> I am now worried as some sites say that you are tested for drugs and some say that you are not?
> 
> Tks,
> 
> Finnish Man


----------



## minimal

Just to be clear:

I have researched this issue.

AVERAGE Maximum is 30 days for THC. I quit 25 days before I came out, did a self test at 20 days and came back negative.

Coke is 5 days max, but I didn't have that problem!!

It all depends on your size and metablism, but 30 days with plenty of excercise and anti-oxidants will do the trick


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Gwayland7 said:


> As mentioned, they only look for Hep B, and *HIV* and *Syphilis* in the blood test anyway, so don't worry.
> 
> .


I go for a blood test tomorrow and someone couldn't have mentioned this before I found the Seaview and Jockeys?


----------



## minimal

XDoodlebugger said:


> I go for a blood test tomorrow and someone couldn't have mentioned this before I found the Seaview and Jockeys?


I hear so much praise for this 'Jockey's' place!!!


----------



## XDoodlebugger

minimal said:


> I hear so much praise for this 'Jockey's' place!!!


I liked the band at the Seaview :clap2:

The butch girl bass player got me all excited for some reason


----------



## Darkt

Well I thought only HIv gets you deported since 2011 or so!
gulfnews : No deportation for expats with hepatitis 
Aren't those new rules actually applied?
Also for Hep B and C they used to check if the expat is currently ill!?


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Darkt said:


> Well I thought only HIv gets you deported since 2011 or so!
> gulfnews : No deportation for expats with hepatitis
> Aren't those new rules actually applied?
> Also for Hep B and C they used to check if the expat is currently ill!?


Hope so, I've had A so give weird results occasionally. 

The first AIDS test I ever had was in Kuwait years ago for a work visa to Syria. Six of us went in and 5 got the test results back quickly, everyone but me! I'll admit to a bit of a wild lifestyle so believe me I was sweating while I waited!


----------



## michaelrandall78

Correct. They only test for AIDS now.


----------



## Darkt

XDoodlebugger said:


> Hope so, I've had A so give weird results occasionally.
> 
> The first AIDS test I ever had was in Kuwait years ago for a work visa to Syria. Six of us went in and 5 got the test results back quickly, everyone but me! I'll admit to a bit of a wild lifestyle so believe me I was sweating while I waited!


So how did things go for you? I hope everything is OK!


----------



## Darkt

michaelrandall78 said:


> Correct. They only test for AIDS now.


Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Darkt said:


> So how did things go for you? I hope everything is OK!


Yep, that was years ago and I'm still kicking! A doctor explained that I probably gave out a false positive which happens often so the sample has to get more extensive testing done.


----------

